# Classic -> Cherub



## Wombat (Nov 12, 2013)

Hi all,

Apologies if this is a re-post. My phone had to be wiped and I accidentally logged in with my Google+ account or something 

After a look at Glen's 'Upgraditus' thread, I'm seriously considering an upgrade to a (possibly used) Cherub from my Classic, which I currently have paired with a Eureka Mignon.

At the minute I'm looking into the potential implications this might have:

- Will this improve my coffee at all if I keep the same grinder or will I effectively be paying to make my beloved Mignon extinct?

- How reliable is the heat exchange system? My current complaint with the Gaggia is that if I have friends around the first person to get a coffee has usually finished by the time the last is served.

- Outside of potentially buying another bottomless PF and a new basket, perhaps a new tamper, are there any other budgetary concerns with upgrading that are passing me by?

Many thanks for any tips,

Will


----------



## 4515 (Jan 30, 2013)

You'll find the Cherub much better at making multiple drinks

The only thing you may need to change is the steam tip as the original 4 hole tip does steam really quickly

Mignon will give decent results with the Cherub but you would see an improvement with upgrading the grinder at some point


----------



## Wombat (Nov 12, 2013)

Thank you kindly, working dog.

Some research has yielded one (positive) reviewer complaining that the first shot of the day, even after an hour of warming up, is always a bit sour and watery. Has anybody else found this?


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Flushing issue maybe if it's just the first one?


----------



## badger28 (Jan 5, 2013)

I upgraded from a classic to a cherub and it instantly made a massive difference.

The quality of the coffee is world's apart for me.

I make 4 cups of coffee in a row without issue. The only limitation is my speed!


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

tye thing to remember about HX machines is that when hey have been sat idle for a long perion and this will include the start up if left on for an hour, then you need to do the cooling flush to get the right temperature.

You will see a marked improvement over the classic, even retaining the mignon as your grinder, some folk are appy using a mignon with dual boilers even the L1 as they a re very compact, however to take your coffee up a big notch, consider upgrading the grinder as well.

Check out the what you ge for your money thread, it may help in your decision making and remember the upgrade on the grinder provided you go used will not be too exensive as your mignon will fetch good money on here.

http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?17071-Grinders-what-do-you-get-for-your-money

you might want to check out this thread as well!

http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?17519-Machines-what-do-you-get-for-your-money


----------



## Wombat (Nov 12, 2013)

Thanks fellas - as always your advice is helpful and informative!

How do these mid-range(?) machines age? Can I get away with something 2-5 years old? I've read Coffeechap's machine thread and get that any second hand machine from an untested source is a risk, but I imagine it's something similar to buying a Fiat engine vs a VW engine and YMMV.

I only ask because my Classic is almost 2 and, whilst I like to think I've been kind to it, it is sputtering like a champ now and probably needs a mod to fix the valve.


----------



## CamV6 (Feb 7, 2012)

I went from a classic to a cherub and the difference is night and day. You won't be disappointed at all.

Mignon is ok but as said before the cherub is such a good machine that you'd get the best out of it with a upgrade to something g with a bigger burrs set.

I'd also get some small scales and a shot timer if you don't already have such, and some good quAlity milk foaming pitchers for sure


----------



## Wombat (Nov 12, 2013)

Thanks all - think I've made up my mind. Shame I missed that Rocket in the for sale forum!

I've spied a 5 year old Cherub on eBay that looks set to go for £400 or £500. Would I be paying over the odds joining in on the bidding war?


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

Wombat said:


> Thanks all - think I've made up my mind. Shame I missed that Rocket in the for sale forum!
> 
> I've spied a 5 year old Cherub on eBay that looks set to go for £400 or £500. Would I be paying over the odds joining in on the bidding war?


Pop a link up to the auction as we can have a look to see if it looks like a good item. They can be had new from Espresso Underground for £760 inc VAT and delivery. So I would consider if the extra £160 is worth both an immaculate machine inside and out, with no unknown history and of course a 1 year warranty.

I would suggest using a sniper like goofbid which prevents you getting caught up in the bidding frenzy at the end. You set your price and it bids it for you last second, you either win at that price or lose at that price.


----------



## Wombat (Nov 12, 2013)

You make a very valid point on the new price - I'd only seem them new in the £800-900 range.

http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&id=331456319859&globalID=EBAY-GB&alt=web


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

Here is my reading of the auction-

Used in a business - This is bad, it means likely heavier use that one that has been used at home. It also means likely scratches and knocks to the body work. Its also been on for long periods, bad for scale.

Only used with pods - Good and bad, probably means a cleaner group head, but someone who has little to no knowledge of using the machine properly.

Location - Supplied by Yorkshire water, as far as I can find from Google this is hard to very hard water. This is very bad news for scale on the internals of the machine.

Its going to sell for likely going on £500. They sell on this forum, from home users, for £4-500.

I understand the eagerness to get a new machine, and you may find that all of the above points are moot and its lightly used and a great buy, but its a risk. The sensible thing to do is to put the idea of buying straight away to bed and bide your time, you will end up with a better machine at the end of the day, and were talking about something that you will keep for years.


----------



## Wombat (Nov 12, 2013)

Cheers Dylan, what you said makes a lot of sense. Think I'll bide my time and click that 'unwatch' button but he the wiser for it!


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

13 characters


----------



## Wombat (Nov 12, 2013)

Que?


----------



## Telj (Jan 29, 2015)

Hi

sorry for butting in as I am new to the forum and not sure how appropriate this is but I will be selling my one year old cherub ( with 2 and 4 hole tips ) shortly and will be posting it here as just used my maturing ISA to upgrade

cheers

telj


----------



## Wombat (Nov 12, 2013)

Telj, how much were you wanting for it?


----------



## Telj (Jan 29, 2015)

Selling with fracino double and single portafilter,wooden handle tamper small timer and brush £500 plus postage

Telj


----------



## Telj (Jan 29, 2015)

Sorry plus 1 year old cherub only used soft water


----------

